# Weird foods from your childhood



## CWS4322 (Jan 4, 2011)

Whenever my parents went out, my brother and I demanded that our supper menu was this:
saltine crackers
spinach (canned)
hard-boiled eggs
sardines

To this day, I cannot stomach sardines, but my favorite snacks are  definitely hard-boiled eggs and saltine crackers (buttered). Although, smoked oysters are a close second. What weird foods (this is definitely a weird diet) did you request when the babysitter took care of you?

K.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 5, 2011)

This wasn't a babysitter thing but often on Saturday mornings, we kids would get up, watch cartoons while lying on the floor eating saltines with butter while Mom and Dad slept in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2011)

jabbur said:


> This wasn't a babysitter thing but often on Saturday mornings, we kids would get up, watch cartoons while lying on the floor eating _*saltines with butter*_ while Mom and Dad slept in.


 
We only got that when we went out for dinner...it was a BIG draw.

We never had babysitters, but I used to eat ketchup or mustard sandwiches.  Or a butter and sugar sandwich.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2011)

I didn't learn about saltines and butter until high school. It was offered as one of the items you could purchase in the cafeteria, a plate of saltines and a couple pats of butter. Good stuff.
I don't think I ate anything weird when I was young. Not weird to me anyway, lol.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 5, 2011)

Peanut butter and dill pickle sandwiches. For some reason, I thought everyone ate those growing up...maybe that's a northern MN thing? (This is not what I would call a "weird" food, this is a comfort food that I still eat every now and then, only now it is organic peanut butter and homemade dills <g>).


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2011)

I used to love spaghetti with ketchup as a kid.  

I remember crushing up ribbon candy and stirring it in a glass of water until it all dissolved to make be a drink.

Sis and I used to fight over the turkey and chicken gizzards, livers, hearts and necks that Mom used to boil to make broth.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 5, 2011)

Fried spaghetti with ketchup. The kids in the family with whom I lived when I was an exchange student in Germany introduced me to that. I'm getting hungry <g>.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2011)

Fried spaghetti... that sounds kinda appetizing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Fried Tripe....loved it then...not so much now.....
Honey Buns and a can of Vienna Sausage....loved it then....still do on wild occasions.  
A Nickel Dr. Pepper with a few shots of Dr Tichenor's..A Nickle Snickers bar made it all the better after riding my bicycle/horse to the store.....

George H. Tichenor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 5, 2011)

Peanut butter and grape jelly with a sardine on a Saltine.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 5, 2011)

Mine is also not a babysitter thing, but a couple of the things I loved when I was a kid were spaghetti sandwiches (left over cold spaghetti on cheap white bread) and refried bean sandwiches.  I also liked to eat left over cornbread with sugar and milk on it, like cold cereal. Another, which I still like occasionally, is peanut butter and jam sandwiches using left over pancakes as the bread.

Barbara


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I never had a babysitter, but at PJ parties my friends and I tried odd stuff like - chocolate chip cookies and ketchup, or watermelon and spaghetti sauce. somebody tried mustard in coca cola, but that made her  upchuck - good times, good times.

I also ate sugar sandwiches or pickle sandwiches as a kid.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 5, 2011)

My sister ate a Milkbone dog biscuit with ketchup once.  I don't think she liked it much though.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2011)

mmm, a slice of bread, some peanut butter and sugar sprinkled on top. Eaten open faced. Back when kids were allowed to eat sugar and drink real pop.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 5, 2011)

pacanis said:


> mmm, a slice of bread, some peanut butter and sugar sprinkled on top. Eaten open faced. Back when kids were allowed to eat sugar and drink real pop.


When I was around 13-14 I did a few odd jobs for a nice couple at their tiny mom & pop store on the corner. I can't remember if they paid me money or in goods, but I always left with a bottle of Dr. Pepper and a package of Suzie-Q's. Wow, the memories that just flooded back!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2011)

I used to take empty pop bottles to a local mom and pop and would leave with Coke and Pixie Sticks 
Back when Coke could take the rust off your pocketknife


----------



## babetoo (Jan 5, 2011)

no baby sitter here either. a friend and i would always make grilled cheese when we were together. the twist? we brushed the bread with evaporated milk and put under the broiler. we would keep brushing, turning over and so on til a nice crusty coating on the sandwich. we loved it.


----------



## retiredguy (Jan 5, 2011)

My mom use to feed us pepper and eggs sandwiches when peppers were in season.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 5, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...but I used to eat ketchup or mustard sandwiches....



Mustard sandwiches are best with a nice bit of cayenne.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 5, 2011)

I spent half a year in Denmark when I was 5. In nursery school I would occasionally have an open faced chocolate sandwich on heavy rye bread. It was chocolate specifically for sandwiches 

Sometimes as a snack, I have another Danish standby: lard or bacon fat on heavy Danish rye with salt and pepper.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 5, 2011)

a small bowl of molasses with white bread to dip
pickled eggs
the cold jelly leftover from a pork roast with bread or crackers
pork chops covered in tons of cinamon


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jan 5, 2011)

It's fun remembering this!  Someone else mentioned open faced peanut butter sandwiches with sugar sprinkled on top, I had many of those as a kid.  Graham crackers with butter was a typical snack, which I still enjoy.  I used to put potato chips right on my sandwiches, it didn't matter what kind of sandwich it was, PB&J, ham, cheese, whatever.  Cottage cheese with sugar on top, powdered hot cocoa mix sprinkled on vanilla ice cream... that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2011)

Potted meat sandwiches,  a big chunk of pepperoni while watching TV, or cold hot dogs, a large chunk of liverwurst or braunschwieger eaten plain, sardines dredged in uncooked farina and pan fried in oil, head cheese, pickled pigs feat, 7-Up with a grape Fizzie thrown in, outside in the back yard only, Peanut butter and Miracle Whip sandwiches.  I'm sure I've forgotten a few.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Silversage (Jan 5, 2011)

An omelette filled with grape jelly.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 5, 2011)

French fries with blue cheese dressing and a side of creamy coleslaw...


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Potted meat sandwiches,  a big chunk of pepperoni while watching TV, or cold hot dogs, a large chunk of liverwurst or braunschwieger eaten plain, sardines dredged in uncooked farina and pan fried in oil, head cheese, pickled pigs feat, 7-Up with a grape Fizzie thrown in, outside in the back yard only, Peanut butter and Miracle Whip sandwiches.  I'm sure I've forgotten a few.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



That sounds like a tasty idea, GW.  Maybe even as a batter.  Do you remember the taste?


----------



## DMerry (Jan 5, 2011)

I ate the sugar sandwiches made with white bread and butter as well as the peanut butter and dill pickle sandwiches on toast.  For breakfast sometimes we would have weiners that were cut in half lengthwise and then fried, along with milk gravy and homemade biscuits.  I eat biscuits and gravy still, whenever I have the opportunity.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 5, 2011)

I remember one time my friend and I were left alone at her house while her mom went to pick up other kids from activities.  We wanted to make floats.  Got out the ice cream, no soda, but found grapefruit juice so used that and added Hershey's syrup to help sweeten the juice.  The flavor wasn't bad but I spent the next 15-20 mins in the bathroom getting rid of it all!  I have never had it again but my friend would occasionally still make one for herself.


----------



## luvs (Jan 5, 2011)

usually i'd dilute my whole milk when i was say, 3-4~


----------



## luvs (Jan 5, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Peanut butter and dill pickle sandwiches. For some reason, I thought everyone ate those growing up...maybe that's a northern MN thing? (This is not what I would call a "weird" food, this is a comfort food that I still eat every now and then, only now it is organic peanut butter and homemade dills <g>).


 

i luv those very much! 1 of my beloved sammiches~


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2011)

my mom's norwegian breakfasts were my fondest but also weirdest memories.

there was labskaus, which is a kind of gooey corned beef hash made with diced pickles and potatoes, and served with herring and fried eggs.

she was the best crepe maker that i've ever seen in my life, especially when we got to fill them with jelly or jam, or the more traditional butter and heaping tablespoons of sugar. well, mom didn't actually see how much sugar we put on, lol.

but the one that takes the cake, the reason why i think i have such a strong immune system is her norwegian breakfast milkshakes. into an ice cold glass of chocolate milk she would blend a raw egg or two until it became very frothy. 
can you imagine serving raw eggs to a kid today?

they were absolutely delicious, and i looked forward to them on really cold mornings. it's the reason why i have such a shiny coat as well...


----------



## taxlady (Jan 5, 2011)

buckytom said:


> my mom's norwegian breakfasts were my fondest but also weirdest memories.
> 
> there was labskaus, which is a kind of gooey corned beef hash made with diced pickles and potatoes, and served with herring and fried eggs.
> 
> ...



Doesn't everyone have fish at breakfast? 

The Icelandic hotel included a "Scandinavian breakfast". My sister and I looked at each other and both said, "Scandinavian breakfast???" Well, it was a small smörgåsbord, with cold cuts and lots of choices of pickled herring and other fish and heavy rye bread and "French bread". Yup, that would be a Scandinavian breakfast. Of course there was lamb. It was Iceland.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Doesn't everyone have fish at breakfast?


 

ja, for sure. 

now go get ole and geir and tell them to stop messing med der reindeer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Mustard sandwiches are best with a nice bit of cayenne.


 
I didn't even know cayenne existed then...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2011)

I remember sipping on spoonfuls of soy sauce.

Another one I don't remember doing, I had an unusual urge to have a can of sweetened condensed milk, did it and it was good.  Told my Mom about it and she told me my Aunt Carol used to take me and a can out in the backyard and we'd eat a whole can by the spoonful.  I still get that urge every once in a while.


----------



## luvs (Jan 6, 2011)

i dine on plain butter


----------



## luvs (Jan 6, 2011)

luvs said:


> i dine on plain butter


 
lol, i meant i _used_ 2 dine on butter! when i was like 4 rather than 29


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 6, 2011)

luvs said:


> i dine on plain butter





luvs said:


> lol, i meant i _used_ 2 dine on butter! when i was like 4 rather than 29


Now you salt and pepper it, right?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 6, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> Now you salt and pepper it, right?


 


PF, a whole can of sweetened condensed milk? Now that's unusual.


----------



## luvs (Jan 6, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> Now you salt and pepper it, right?


 

he-he, you're ornery, barbara, lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> PF, a whole can of sweetened condensed milk? Now that's unusual.


 
It only comes over me about once every two years.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 6, 2011)

Peanut butter and bacon sandwiches using leftover crunchy-cooked bacon - delicious!

1/2 grapefruit w/ brown sugar and sherry (grammas wake up fruit)


----------



## luvs (Jan 6, 2011)

i have made those, janet, & they're great~


----------



## Silversage (Jan 6, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Peanut butter and bacon sandwiches using leftover crunchy-cooked bacon - delicious!



Make the PB & Bacon sandwich, then butter the outsides and grill it like a cheese sandwich.

MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 6, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I remember sipping on spoonfuls of soy sauce.
> 
> Another one I don't remember doing, I had an unusual urge to have a can of sweetened condensed milk, did it and it was good. Told my Mom about it and she told me my Aunt Carol used to take me and a can out in the backyard and we'd eat a whole can by the spoonful. I still get that urge every once in a while.


 

I love sweetened condenced milk, I can finish a whole can in one seating nowadays as easily as I did as a child. But it cannot be consider weird, it is good food. 

Pacanis, what is so unusual about it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2011)

Grilled peanut butter, onion and cheese sandwiches...Dad made them once and they were really goood!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2011)

i thought my dad was weird when i was young when he'd make a snack of extra sharp cheddar, raw onions, and spicy brown mustard on a wheat cracker.

it was delicious, but i never expected that anyone else would eat something that made your breath smell so bad. years later, i saw it on the menu at mcsorley's pub in manhattan. apparently, it's a fairly common irish pub snack.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2011)

luvs said:


> he-he, you're ornery, barbara, lol!


Yep!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> my mom's norwegian breakfasts were my fondest but also weirdest memories.
> 
> there was labskaus,


Tom, Lobscouse became the best known dish in my home city of Liverpool, we are known throughout the UK as "Scousers" if you were rich it had meat in it, if not it was called Blind Scouse.
What do you call a scouser in a suit ?       GUILTY


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2011)

lol, bloas, i guess i'm a scouser as well.

. i have to get my mom to make me some soon so i can write down her particular recipe and technique.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol, bloas



Traditional Liverpool Scouse.
1st, connect the electricity supply to your neighbours.
2nd, rob the meat and veg from Asda.
3rd pay your partners bail.
4th put the kids in care if you dont want to share
5th throw all the ingredients into a pot add tap ju and simmer for 2 hours.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2011)

oops, sorry.

lol @ tap ju.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i thought my dad was weird when i was young when he'd make a snack of extra sharp cheddar, raw onions, and spicy brown mustard on a wheat cracker.
> 
> it was delicious, but i never expected that anyone else would eat something that made your breath smell so bad. years later, i saw it on the menu at mcsorley's pub in manhattan. apparently, it's a fairly common irish pub snack.


 
That sounds fantastic!  I'm always looking for more ways to use mustard.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 7, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> I love sweetened condenced milk, I can finish a whole can in one seating nowadays as easily as I did as a child. But it cannot be consider weird, it is good food.
> 
> Pacanis, what is so unusual about it?


 
Oh--my grandmother used to simmer an open can of it in a pan of water...oh--I'd forgotten about that!


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 7, 2011)

For me, I think it would be junk food. When I was a child, I usually eat junk foods rather than a healthy foods.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 8, 2011)

In the winter, we would come in frozen to the bone from sledding and my grandmother would make us her "Rivel Soup" served in front of the fireplace. It was a Pennsylvania Dutch thing but I don't know how she made it exactly except for the "rivels" were made by putting maybe 2 cups of flour in a bowl, making a dent in the middle, pouring in maybe 1 or 2 beaten eggs (from her chickens), and mixing it up with her fingers to make little lumpy crumbs . She would drop this into a hot sweet soup that was white (milk, corn, potatoes ?) until the lumps were cooked and the soup was thick and creamy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That sounds fantastic! I'm always looking for more ways to use mustard.


Fi you probably know this one, when I was a teenager my Mum would make a beef stew with stout.
She would then cut stale french bread into thick rounds and spread the side that sits on the stew with dijon, she would cover the stew with these bread rounds, then paint the tops with melted butter,  put back in a hot oven to brown.
Not really weired, when she could not get pasta sheets she would make lasagne using crepes.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

MollyAnne, You know I carry around my drool rag like a blankie, knowing you are going to do this to me.  

You mentioned in another thread about corn chowder.  So give up the recipe as best as you can remember it, please.  I'd love to make a corn chowder.  With cornbread, of course.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Fi you probably know this one, when I was a teenager my Mum would make a beef stew with stout.
> She would then cut stale french bread into thick rounds and spread the side that sits on the stew with dijon, she would cover the stew with these bread rounds, then paint the tops with melted butter, put back in a hot oven to brown.
> Not really weired, when she could not get pasta sheets she would make lasagne using crepes.


 

wow, bolas, that sounds great. i can see where your love of food started.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Actually, Zhizara, there may not have been any corn in the Rivel soup. The lumps aka "rivels" in the soup came from the flour/egg crumbs. I mentioned corn though because I remember it being sweet. It wasn't like a corn chowder. It was white with white lumps.

Bolas, your Mum sounds like a brilliant cook.............yum.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 8, 2011)

I remember eating some pretty odd things as a child that, as an adult now, I would NEVER eat again(my father came from a huge, extremely poor southern family). But, then again, I grew up in the age of "people in other countries are STARVING (which, is still a true statement I realize, just not one that I have ever used on my kids), so, if its on your plate, you're GOING to eat it" era. My brother & I silently countered this demand & discovered EVERY way possible to make food go "invisable". Our BEST method, was to simply toss the offending foods that we disliked in between the wall & the table when the parents were distracted. Believe it or not, this actually worked for us most of the time. When mum went to cleaning & moved the table, the rotten food would be found, &, I suppose we would be punished, but...hey, rather that than eat some of those foods at dinner! On liver nights, we were not so lucky...she stood over us, & literally barked at how "healthy" it was, &, watched us choke through every bite. (ok, she didn't bark at us, she really is a "softie", but...lemme just say that the woman could "preach" LOL )
To this day, &, for the rest of my life left - liver will NEVER, EVER, NEVER-EVER cross my lips. Beets, I liked as a kid, but, now they just taste of dirt to me. Brussel sprouts also have been tainted in my mind too. My brain gets confused when trying to figure if it was just the foods not being cooked right in the first place or what(the list is quite long), but...I will never know for sure, as the list of "yuck" in my mind is just too strong.
Also, growing up, mayonaise was used far too much. We put it on darn near everything. PB & banana sandwich? *waves mayo wand*...grilled cheese? * waves mayo wand*...pork-n-beans? *yes, mayo wand again*..Literally,...WTH was so special about the mayo mom?!?! (I use it very sparingly now)
One of either the brightest or worst idea as a kid though(never have figured out if it was smart or not)...but, it sure did "cure" me though was on cake batter.
I adored it!! Couldn't get enough of the stuff!! HATED pouring the magical stuff into a baking dish :/ I HAD to figure SOME way to have this stuff be mine, & mine alone, so, once, I secretly made the batter for a Duncan Hines devils choc cake. Mixed it up, &, wisked it off to my room. Ate it by the spoonfuls - hid it in a bottom drawer. FOR ALMOST THREE DAYS!!! *getting near sick even remembering this*...LOL...Best way to put it is this...when someone quotes Marie Antionettes' "Let them eat cake" quote, it quite literally has a WHOLE 'nuther meaniing as far as I am concerned!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Fi you probably know this one, when I was a teenager my Mum would make a beef stew with stout.
> She would then cut stale french bread into thick rounds and spread the side that sits on the stew with dijon, she would cover the stew with these bread rounds, then paint the tops with melted butter, put back in a hot oven to brown.
> Not really weired, when she could not get pasta sheets she would make lasagne using crepes.


 
That sounds brilliant...I must remember that one for my next stew.  Now I'm all hungry...again!


----------



## violettedawn (Jan 9, 2011)

My mom made us homemade white bread sandwiches with peanut butter smeared on one side, and mayonnaise on the other. on the p.b. she put and american cheese slice, and some lettuce. I still love them, just eat em more seldomly!


----------



## Cookee. (Jan 9, 2011)

Not sure if this qualifies as weird in the way you meant it.... but since kids don't usually like veggies I thought this just might qualify for your question. 

We often put some smoked pork (usually just the butt cut found at the local grocery store) in whatever vegetable stock was available in the freezer.  Simmered it for hours then added potatoes and green beans.  After another hour, we called it "farmer's stew" and devoured it with slices of buttered bread.   No other seasonings besides pepper, no definately other ingredients were allowed... we cried foul and refused to eat it if anything changed. I caried on the tradition with my kids (it's cheap and easy).  My sons say this was their favorite childhood meal too and now they're making it for my grandkids.   

I think it's a weird favorite but it's definately a major childhood memory that we just laughed about during the holidays.   PS:  We're definately not farmers so that just adds to the oddity!


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Janet H said:


> *Peanut butter and bacon sandwiches using leftover crunchy-cooked bacon - delicious!*
> 
> 1/2 grapefruit w/ brown sugar and sherry (grammas wake up fruit)


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 9, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Not really weired, when she could not get pasta sheets she would make lasagne using crepes.


 
Oh my goodness, I get the best ideas from you guys!  I never have lasagna noodles in the house but crepes are so easy to whip up and I'll bet they would be great in a lasagna!


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 9, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Oh my goodness, I get the best ideas from you guys!  I never have lasagna noodles in the house but crepes are so easy to whip up and I'll bet they would be great in a lasagna!



Flour Tortillas would would work also.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> Flour Tortillas would would work also.




Also, egg roll wrappers. 

All three of these things; crepes, tortillas and egg roll wrappers make a lighter lasagna.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've used crepes instead of cannoli (sp) noodles (which are so hard to stuff anyway).


----------



## pacanis (Jan 9, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> Flour Tortillas would would work also.


 
Great tips! I never heard of that.
And... I just happened to buy some more flour tortillas today 
(assuming they don't have to be homemade)


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 9, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Oh my goodness, I get the best ideas from you guys!  I never have lasagna noodles in the house but crepes are so easy to whip up and I'll bet they would be great in a lasagna!





pacanis said:


> Great tips! I never heard of that.
> And... I just happened to buy some more flour tortillas today
> (assuming they don't have to be homemade)




No. My line of thinking was, what was on hand.


----------



## chopper (Jan 15, 2011)

I just have to post here even though it has been around awhile. I just joined today, and I have to tell you all that something I learned to eat as a child is still a favorite at 50. I just love eating cottage cheese on potato chips. My mom taught me this, and it is so much better than chip dip! My mom just passed away in December, and now when I eat this, I fondly think of the wonderful lady who taught me all about cooking. She would have loved this site!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome to DC Chopper

Josie


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 15, 2011)

chopper said:


> I just have to post here even though it has been around awhile. I just joined today, and I have to tell you all that something I learned to eat as a child is still a favorite at 50. I just love eating cottage cheese on potato chips. My mom taught me this, and it is so much better than chip dip! My mom just passed away in December, and now when I eat this, I fondly think of the wonderful lady who taught me all about cooking. She would have loved this site!


Welcome to DC chopper! I'm sorry to hear about your mom--mine passed away 10 years ago December 11th.

My husband loves potato chips with cottage cheese. I sometimes eat them this way now as well. 

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 15, 2011)

chopper said:


> I just have to post here even though it has been around awhile. I just joined today, and I have to tell you all that something I learned to eat as a child is still a favorite at 50. I just love eating cottage cheese on potato chips. My mom taught me this, and it is so much better than chip dip! My mom just passed away in December, and now when I eat this, I fondly think of the wonderful lady who taught me all about cooking. She would have loved this site!


 

Welcome to DC...glad you have a favorite that reminds you of your Mother.  

Have fun here, we are a little unruly, but if you throw us a fresh cheesecake we quiet down.


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I remember sipping on spoonfuls of soy sauce.
> 
> Another one I don't remember doing, I had an unusual urge to have a can of sweetened condensed milk, did it and it was good.  Told my Mom about it and she told me my Aunt Carol used to take me and a can out in the backyard and we'd eat a whole can by the spoonful.  I still get that urge every once in a while.



PF, I was/on the very rare occasion still am another sweetened condensed milk consumer  It _is_ very lovely on its own, I used to steal a little spoonful of it when it was being cooked with and no one was looking. A lot.

Then again I would do the same with golden syrup, and it was a common thing to swipe some molasses from the big tank when feeding horses (That probably wasn't the most hygienic as goodness knows what was on the tank tap, but the actual molasses was food grade!).


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 15, 2011)

I once stopped at a little Amish owned restaurant in Northern Indiana.  They had buffet meal and there was a creamy white almost pudding like stuff on the buffet that I tried.  It was rich creamy and delicious.  I asked what they called it and imagine my surprise when they told me it was just sweetened condensed milk with vanilla wafers.  Yum!  I haven't thought of that in ages.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 15, 2011)

potsnpanties said:


> PF, I was/on the very rare occasion still am another sweetened condensed milk consumer  It _is_ very lovely on its own, I used to steal a little spoonful of it when it was being cooked with and no one was looking. A lot.
> 
> Then again I would do the same with golden syrup, and it was a common thing to swipe some molasses from the big tank when feeding horses (That probably wasn't the most hygienic as goodness knows what was on the tank tap, but the actual molasses was food grade!).


 


joesfolk said:


> I once stopped at a little Amish owned restaurant in Northern Indiana. They had buffet meal and there was a creamy white almost pudding like stuff on the buffet that I tried. It was rich creamy and delicious. I asked what they called it and imagine my surprise when they told me it was just sweetened condensed milk with vanilla wafers. Yum! I haven't thought of that in ages.


 
Okay, no more tempting me to open a can.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay but htat means that I can't mention how easy the stuff is to make from powdered milk.  No can opening.


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, no more tempting me to open a can.



You know you want to. It's calling you ever-so sweetly. That condensed Siren's call to dip your spoon into delicious, sticky, milky goodness.

_"Princess, oh Princess... Won't you try just a little, for old time's sake?"

_
Just stating fact here k


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 15, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Okay but htat means that I can't mention how easy the stuff is to make from powdered milk.  No can opening.



But which is easier?


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 16, 2011)

"The Hobo Egg"

Grab a slice of bread, fold it in half, and take a bit from the middle.  When you unfold it, you will have a hole.  Butter each side, and place in a fry-pan over medium heat.  Flip when the first side is toasted, and crack an egg in the hole.  As soon as it sets, flip the bread/egg to re-crisp the other side and finish the egg over easy.  Serve over a sausage patty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Okay but htat means that I can't mention how easy the stuff is to make from powdered milk. No can opening.


 
Go right ahead!  There are others who may benefit!



potsnpanties said:


> You know you want to. It's calling you ever-so sweetly. That condensed Siren's call to dip your spoon into delicious, sticky, milky goodness.
> 
> _"Princess, oh Princess... Won't you try just a little, for old time's sake?"_
> 
> ...


 
I'll just staple the can to my hips...  Nope, no...I AM a Princess and made of sterner stuff...besides, I looked, there isn't any in the pantry.


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll just staple the can to my hips...  Nope, no...I AM a Princess and made of sterner stuff...besides, I looked, there isn't any in the pantry.



 NO CONDENSED MILK?! That is sacrilege in manner of all staples. Condensed milk _is_ one of the staples, especially when I'm making Thai iced tea and ice cream and... well you get the idea.

Still! No guts, no glory! Or no condensed milk, no overhanging gut....


----------



## my_psychosis (Jan 16, 2011)

When I was a kid I loved mayonaise. I would put nothing but mayo on bread and eat it. (my younger brother liked nothing but ketchup on bread and my younger sister ate limes and dill pickles together.) I also put mayo on my hamburgers and my family thought that was weird. 

My mom made some really weird thing that had spaghetti noodles and canned corn and I cant remember what else.

And my man eats raw pasta and frozen tator tots (not at the same time though lol )


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 16, 2011)

As the person who started this thread (which, btw, I started because I thought "how could my mother think sardines, spinach, hard cooked eggs, and saltines were a  balanced diet?), I have to say I have really enjoyed these posts...and remembered foods from my childhood I'd forgotten. Comfort foods from the past when we could still eat sugar??? etc.? Hope newbies keep posting...I posted this as newbie and the responses made me feel really welcome to this forum.

Toast with American cheese, melted, and homemade Bread and Butter pickles.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2011)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> "The Hobo Egg"
> 
> Grab a slice of bread, fold it in half, and take a bit from the middle. When you unfold it, you will have a hole. Butter each side, and place in a fry-pan over medium heat. Flip when the first side is toasted, and crack an egg in the hole. As soon as it sets, flip the bread/egg to re-crisp the other side and finish the egg over easy. Serve over a sausage patty.


 
And it looks something like this (post 27). http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/my-first-egg-41426-3.html
I use a glass to cut the hole though. And fry the piece with the rest. Your method certainly works though. I regularly snack on white bread


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay here's one.  My mom would take leftover pork chops, cut the meat off and cut it into cubes then reheat is in a skillet, add cooked elbow macaroni and a can of tomato soup and then cover and heat it all through.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 16, 2011)

pacanis - Indeed, that looks quite like what we would make!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2011)

I love those things, Nicholas. The first time I saw one was in the movie V for Vendetta. I didn't like the movie, but I found a new way to make eggs that I liked 

Amazing all the people searching for "breakfast he made"


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 17, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh--my grandmother used to simmer an open can of it in a pan of water...oh--I'd forgotten about that!


 
It is even better when simmer the Un-open can for couple-3 of hours. I cannot discribe the flavor and taste, but it really is awesome.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 17, 2011)

My grandma used to serve us hot milk poured over toast, with salt and pepper. Maybe this was a depression era thing? I think it's weird but I actually still like it to this day... I get cravings for it lol


----------



## chopper (Jan 17, 2011)

I never heard of a fluffer nutter (peanut butter and marshmallow cream on bread) before meeting my husband.  He is from New Jersey.  I guess it is an east coast thing, but they sure are good.  Try it sometime!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 17, 2011)

chopper said:


> I never heard of a fluffer nutter (peanut butter and marshmallow cream on bread) before meeting my husband.  He is from New Jersey.  I guess it is an east coast thing, but they sure are good.  Try it sometime!



Wow.. I haven't though or heard of fluffer-nutters in AGES.


----------

